# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Sekretmastera, Russia

## Airicist

sekret-mastera.ru

youtube.com/Sekretmastera

----------


## Airicist

The tests on the cat robot cockroach with solar batteries

Published on Jul 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Roller Robot vibrohod especially for visitors from Kazakhstan

Published on Aug 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Insect How to Make 

Published on Jul 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Solar Robot  How to Make 

Published on Aug 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Spider DIY  How to Make 

Published on Aug 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

How to Make а Robot 

Published on Feb 14, 2015




> Master shares the secret of how to make a robot transformer of ... plastic caps PET bottles This is another example of recycling and the use of PET plastic bottles. Required and the cover cap 21 from the toothpaste. Instead of drilling holes in the lid, you can use an awl or hot nail. This is the base model of the robot.

----------

